# KillaJoule sets land speed record



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

KillaJoule just set a land speed record of 138 mph for electric motorcycles with side cars, on the Salt Flats, today. They are just getting warmed up! They are running at the BUB all motorcycle meet, and are supposed to be back in September when BYU and I also run http://www.SaltFlats.com .

http://www.facebook.com/killacycle


----------

